# Swift Suntor Leisure Batteries



## 98395 (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi

I have a 2004 Swift Suntor 590RL.

Has anyone ever fitted a second leisure battery in one?

The battery we have is about the size of a normal car battery and doesn't last that long, so I am looking at putting in a bigger one as the leisure battery recess is quite large, but I would like to use the old one as it is only 6 months old.

I thought about putting it in the open space under the passenger seat. Has anyone done this with any success and was it easy to do?

I am no mechanic, and I am willing to try anything, but if it is easier/safer to leave it to the experts then i would rather know than bodge everything up.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Paul,

Many motorhomes have their leisure batteries under the cab seats.

If you don't intend to get two new batteries make sure that the new one is the same ah as the original one.

If you want more ah you can usually fit up to 110 ah under each seat. There are exceptions of course.

Don


----------

